# batterie ibook G4



## mag132 (16 Mai 2006)

J'ai un problème de batterie. Alors que je suis à 93% environ, tout s'arrête. plus d'autonomie du tout
Est ce qu'il faut que j'en change ou est ce que c'est autre chose à votre avis?
j'ai trouvé celle là
http://www.energifique.org/product_info.php/products_id/86
merci de me dire ce que vous en pensez


----------



## joelamaquette (16 Mai 2006)

avant d'en racheter une neuve, est ce que tu t'es renseigné da savoir si ta batterie pouvait faire partie de celles qu'apple demandait de renvoyer (programme d'échange)?


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2006)

tu a plein de chose a lire


----------



## NightWalker (16 Mai 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a plein de chose a lire



Merci Makie... d'ailleurs ce fil sera mieux là bas... téléportation...


----------

